# Went shooting yesterday morning



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

to practice and check to make sure I was still sighted in correctly. Anyway, first shot there was a mild pop and no kick. I figured I had a hangfire on my hands so I kept the gun pointed in a safe direction for about 1.5 mins then removed the primer. I thought I'd try a second primer just in case it would work. Similar outcome, smaller pop this time. No bang and no kick. Waited again for a couple more minutes then removed my breach plug only to see that my barrel was clear. I knew that I had loaded it so I wondered what the heck had happened!!!

A quick search up the path I was shooting and about 15 feet away I found my bullet. No sabbot to be located. Now that is the first time this has happened to me although I admit I'm an amature and this will be my first muzzy hunt.

Unfortunately I dropped my breach plug in the mud (it had rained about 10 mins prior to our start of shooting and it didn't rain on us as all as it had stopped before we got out of the truck) so I couldn't shoot again till I had cleaned it off at home.

Anyway, does anyone have any idea what happened? One thing, the bullets and sabbots I am using seem to slide down into my gun A LOT easier than the bullets and sabbots my brothers use. Is it possible that the bullets are too small to create a seal and so the powder did indeed burn enough to "spit" out the bullet but not to really fire?

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like wet powder to me... I don't shoot inlines, but after I've cleaned my gun, I'll pop a cap... next I'll put about 20 grains of powder down, and "pop" that off before loading anything real. That way I know my barrel is dry.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It sounds to me like you were b.s.'n and forgot to put any powder in at all.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

That was my thoughts bears sounds like no powder at all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with the no powder. Wet or damp powder would of caused a hang fire or nothing at all besides the primer going off and not just a pop with no recoil.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Lol*

Trust me guys, I can specifically promise you I put in the powder. I recall it because the wind was blowing after the little storm came through and I was having a hard time keeping track of that little foam covering for the powder pellets (it kept trying to blow away as I was getting the pellets out with that little red string thingy). Anyway, I think perhaps it was "bad powder" or something. I don't think it was wet, we didn't get out of the truck while it was still raining so unless the humidity after the storm affected the powder, I don't think it was wet powder.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting back out and shooting again some time this week to see if all is well.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

My brother went shooting once and he put dry power in his barrel and I guess there was still oil in it, and when he shot it was similar to yours but the powder shot out like a flare and burned. now we make sure to run a few swabs to dry it out, we also fire a cap to make sure the breach isn't plugged. I guess the powder soaked up the oil.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

t_wolfer said:


> My brother went shooting once and he put dry power in his barrel and I guess there was still oil in it, and when he shot it was similar to yours but the powder shot out like a flare and burned. now we make sure to run a few swabs to dry it out, we also fire a cap to make sure the breach isn't plugged. I guess the powder soaked up the oil.


Finally! See, here's someone else that knows a cap doesn't have enough power to push it out of the barrel!

I love ya dad, but if the powder wasn't "wet" (to some degree or another) how the heck did it get enough compression to go "out"?


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I always fire 2 primers before i load it after i have cleaned it with solvent and oil and it has been sitting for awhile. I do this for this very reason. A lot quicker then running swabs threw the gun. It dries the barrel of all the excess moisture in the gun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I run at least two primers or caps through before I load it even if the rifle has only been sitting for a day or so. You never know what may of gotten into it no matter how good you take care of it. Even a little bit of residue from the last time that you fired it may cause problems.


----------

